# New Chick Pics



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

Black are Silver Sussex, yellow is Coronation Sussex, blue was a mystery chick, and the breeder I got eggs from says it is a Splash English Orpington. Fancy.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the blue, no matter what it is.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww BABIES!!! They're so cute! Love the smell of baby chicks. Mmmm. That soft sweet smell they have just makes me melt. Boy do I sound like a nut or what! Just one of crazy chicken ladies I guess. Can't help myself.  Curious to see how that blue one grows up to look like. Bet it'll be a beauty as will the others.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

The lady I got eggs from offered to trade me for a sussex chick, but I said no. I hope she's a pullet.


----------



## Serialkiller (Sep 3, 2012)

They are so cute and love them when they are small and furry.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful little healthy babies. A Blue Orp, too! Boy are you lucky! Good luck with them. Good thing you wouldn't trade. ;-)


----------

